# Skills assessment authorities in Canada - need your kind help



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear all, 

I am quite new to this forum.
My name is Eugene.

I would like to immigrate to Canada but I have one obstacle to overcome.

I was graduated from a military associated institute, I hold a mechanucal engineering degree. 
Unfortunately, due to the sensitivity of my institue, they claim they can't send any papers in a closed and sealed envelope to a foreign country - Canada.
ICAS and WES demand on their website that all credentials are to be sent directly from the institute for evaluation.

My degree is issued by the Ministry of Education although I studied in this institute.


Is there any chance of getting my skills assessed in another way but sending them directly from the institute in a sealed envelope? Currently, this is the only reason preventing me to apply for a skilled visa.


Thank you in advance for your kind help,
Eugene :fingerscrossed:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Without transcripts I don't know what you can do.

Seems silly for them not to provide this when all it comprises is a list of the courses you took, your grades, and a notation that you graduated. Our military universities supply them without any problem.

Could you just ask for it without telling them it is for a foreign country and then simply mail it yourself?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for your answer.

Is it possible for me to mail the documents by myself?

On which assessing authority would you recommend if you were in my situation?


----------

